# Louisiana tort keeper?



## Moozillion (Sep 11, 2014)

It seems like there are a number of us forum members who live in Louisiana. I thought it might be fun to see who lives in Louisiana and what type of torts do well here. Of course, nobody has to reveal anything they don't want to. 
I'll start: I live in Covington, LA- just across the lake from New Orleans. I have a Hermann's tort, and she seems to be very comfortable in our climate. (I do NOT allow her to brumate- I have an indoor enclosure for her in the winter).


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't Louisiana have a law that everyone including torts must go to broubon street once 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 11, 2014)

I went there last year my first time I loved it they Evan have a bar named turtle or tort I bought 2 tea shorts there !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Crystal carline (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm from st Martinville La. I have a sulcata named peaches. I think she's a year old I have had her for 1 month she was a gift for my grandson that now is mine. I'm searching for lots of info and trying to make her a good home.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 11, 2014)

You can get all the info. You need here .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Crystal carline (Sep 11, 2014)

There's a lot of great info here. It's just so much to take in but this forum and it's great people will hopefully help me raise a happy sulcata


----------



## Jimbe (Sep 12, 2014)

Crystal carline said:


> I'm from st Martinville La. I have a sulcata named peaches. I think she's a year old I have had her for 1 month she was a gift for my grandson that now is mine. I'm searching for lots of info and trying to make her a good home.


Hai grandma


----------



## Defishnsea (Sep 17, 2014)

I live in Slidell about 20 minutes from Covington. I have one Redfoot that just made six months and is thriving in its 24/7 outdoor habitat.


----------



## walker808 (Nov 26, 2014)

I live in Saint Francisville / Zachary Louisiana, and I have TONS of tortoises.


----------



## meg337 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello!
We live in Moss Bluff, which is just north of Lake Charles, LA. We are raising an 11 year old sulcata, 3 baby sulcatas (8 months old), 3 red foot tortoises (2 years old), 2 russian tortoises (2 & 3 year old) and 2 three-toed box turtles (1 & 4 year old).


----------



## LRTortoises (Dec 5, 2014)

Little Rock, AR Here. Not Louisiana bit same neck of the woods. I have a 2.4 Russian group and 1.3 marginated groups. Also just hatched 3 marginateds.


----------



## Mariopuppup (Nov 5, 2018)

Is that an Indian star? My phone is blurring the picture for some reason.
-from Lake Charles


----------



## Mariopuppup (Nov 5, 2018)

meg337 said:


> Hello!
> We live in Moss Bluff, which is just north of Lake Charles, LA. We are raising an 11 year old sulcata, 3 baby sulcatas (8 months old), 3 red foot tortoises (2 years old), 2 russian tortoises (2 & 3 year old) and 2 three-toed box turtles (1 & 4 year old).


I was raised in Moss bluff. Now in westlake with 2 Russians


----------



## Mariopuppup (Nov 5, 2018)

Westlake 2 Russians and 1 sulcata. All rescues.


----------



## walker808 (Nov 5, 2018)

Mariopuppup said:


> Is that an Indian star? My phone is blurring the picture for some reason.
> -from Lake Charles


those are spider tortoises


----------



## Mariopuppup (Nov 5, 2018)

walker808 said:


> those are spider tortoises


Awesome man.


----------



## Quixx66 (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m from Baker/Zachary but I’m doing Americorps VISTA in Houma for at least until May, about the same time I should be getting my first tortoises!


----------



## Emily Ransom (Dec 29, 2019)

I am in Moss Bluff/Lake Charles looking for a sulcata, leopard, or maybe an Indian star that needs a good forever home. We lost our sweet "Tank" to an infection and our hearts were broken.


----------

